# Car 'grinds' when being shut off.



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

My '03 330ci 5speed makes what sounds like a grind.

when i turn off the car and all the parts slowly 'hiss' down (don't know a better way to say it) and at the very end, a short 'grind' or a 'crunch' type of sound.....

anyone else have that sound?


----------



## robj213 (Nov 2, 2002)

Uhm I do hear a 'hiss' sound right after I turned the car off, sounds like its coming from the center of the car, around where the vents are. But not sure about the "grind" sound you are talking about at the end. I am assuming the hiss sounds is some kind of fan still spinning right after the car is shut off?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The death rattle?

Yep.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *The death rattle?
> 
> Yep. *


it even has a name? so it's normal as in all bimmers do it, or just some?


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

robj213 said:


> *Uhm I do hear a 'hiss' sound right after I turned the car off, sounds like its coming from the center of the car, around where the vents are. But not sure about the "grind" sound you are talking about at the end. I am assuming the hiss sounds is some kind of fan still spinning right after the car is shut off? *


i'm not worried about the 'hiss', all cars do that of course... it's the 'grind' that had me kinda wondering.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Is it a humming sound from the hood? Having driven only Japanese and American cars prior to my 3, the noises the 3 makes are pretty odd. For me I traced the humming sound to a pump near the engine that switches off a few minutes later. Could this be what you're hearing?


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

i'm not worried about the hum, it's the 'crunch' or 'grind' sound it makes as the humming (or hissing however we describe it) comes to a stop.

how are you liking the car, magbarn?  getting any better at stick?


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

IIRC, if its this grinding noise that happens shortly after the ignition is cut, its probably the DSC/ABS precharge pump bleeding off pressure.
or maybe its pissed at you for turning it off?:dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Matthew330CiM said:


> *i'm not worried about the hum, it's the 'crunch' or 'grind' sound it makes as the humming (or hissing however we describe it) comes to a stop.
> 
> how are you liking the car, magbarn?  getting any better at stick? *


Hey Matthew,

Hmm.... Mine doesn't have that crunch or grind sound.... does it happen every time? I'd have it looked at... :dunno:


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Matt: yup I'm getting better and better everyday. After feeling how solid a German can be I dunno if I'll ever be back to Japanese cars... I'm actually getting used to the clutch now. So much that I can't drive my roomates Integra 5sp now  (the car I learned the basics on) I still haven't really found a use for the 6th gear other than highway cruising. My commute consists of several hills on a country road and the 6th gear is too tall that I end up bogging the engine. In other words, don't lament too much about the 5sp too much unless you're doing tons of freeway miles. It might be different for the ZHP owners with their higher diff ratio. Back to the topic, my car just makes a click right when the pump cuts off. No grinding noise at all.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Matthew330CiM said:


> *My '03 330ci 5speed makes what sounds like a grind.
> 
> when i turn off the car and all the parts slowly 'hiss' down (don't know a better way to say it) and at the very end, a short 'grind' or a 'crunch' type of sound.....
> 
> anyone else have that sound? *


Don't shut it off, it wont' make that sound anymore.

Ok, give me the smart-ass award. :bigpimp:


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *The death rattle?
> 
> Yep. *


I did a search for death rattle and didn't find anything. From Nick's tone, it seems like it is a known 'issue'.

it's pretty quiet, i only hear it when i turn off the car in my garage, can't hear it outside. and i guess it may be described as an abrupt 'psh' sound instead of a grind.

i have an avi of it if someone can host.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Matthew330CiM said:


> *I did a search for death rattle and didn't find anything. From Nick's tone, it seems like it is a known 'issue'.
> 
> it's pretty quiet, i only hear it when i turn off the car in my garage, can't hear it outside. and i guess it may be described as an abrupt 'psh' sound instead of a grind.
> 
> i have an avi of it if someone can host.  *


"psh" sound eh? I don't think I have that either but now I'm gonna be listening to see if I have the same thing... :eeps:


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

or maybe it sounds more like 'kkhhh' :dunno: :rofl:

i'll put the video on one of my webpages for some people to download, i may have to take it down after a while for bandwidth reasons (hence the request for someone to host) but please tell me if your car does it if you download the video.

hold on for video..


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

http://users.adelphia.net/~mgs333/141-4137_MVI.avi

~900kb file, I'm talking about the sound at the 6 second mark.

Right Click, Save As

Also, what kind of download speeds do you guys get?


----------



## AG (Apr 24, 2002)

Matthew330CiM said:


> *http://users.adelphia.net/~mgs333/141-4137_MVI.avi
> 
> ~900kb file, I'm talking about the sound at the 6 second mark.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard that one before on my 2001 E46. :dunno: It sorta sounds like someone hawking a loogie.

FYI, the file downloaded before the transfer rate maxed out, but I got over 50kBps across the cable modem


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Orient330iNYC said:


> *IIRC, if its this grinding noise that happens shortly after the ignition is cut, its probably the DSC/ABS precharge pump bleeding off pressure.
> or maybe its pissed at you for turning it off?:dunno: *


sounds like it could be something like that..


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

AG said:


> *I haven't heard that one before on my 2001 E46. :dunno: It sorta sounds like someone hawking a loogie.
> 
> FYI, the file downloaded before the transfer rate maxed out, but I got over 50kBps across the cable modem *


thanks for your help.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Matthew330CiM said:


> *or maybe it sounds more like 'kkhhh' :dunno: :rofl:
> 
> i'll put the video on one of my webpages for some people to download, i may have to take it down after a while for bandwidth reasons (hence the request for someone to host) but please tell me if your car does it if you download the video.
> 
> hold on for video.. *


Hey Matthew,

Ok, I made sure to listen for something else when I got home today.... downloaded the video... I DEFINITELY do NOT get that noise.... :dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Hmm... That is NOT what I get...


----------



## visor (Sep 7, 2002)

AG said:


> *I haven't heard that one before on my 2001 E46. :dunno: It sorta sounds like someone hawking a loogie.*


After listening to the video, it sure sounds like what AG described above. Doesn't sound right to me. I definitely do not have that noise. You may want to bring it up with the dealer... but then, the worst they can say is that "that is normal". :dunno:


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Mine kinda sounds like that like a valve closing... Yours just sounds more distinct. LMK what the dealer says if you bring it up.


----------



## peterpan223 (Jan 22, 2003)

I have the EXACTLY the same sound as you do each time I turn off my car....:tsk: 

Can you let me know what the dealer says?
also, I'm in SoCal as well...which dealer do you go to? let me know
:thumbup:


----------



## peterpan223 (Jan 22, 2003)

bump :wave:


----------



## fkafka (Mar 12, 2002)

Supposedly there's a flap in one of the tailpipes that closes a few seconds after shut down. That's not what you're hearing is it? :dunno:


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

fkafka said:


> *Supposedly there's a flap in one of the tailpipes that closes a few seconds after shut down. That's not what you're hearing is it? :dunno: *


it's coming from around the engine.

also, peterpan223, i haven't had a chance to stop by a dealer... the more i listen to it, the more i think it's normal... also, the car is so new (had it for less than 2 weeks) that i don't really want to leave it at a dealer unless i have to.. maybe you can go first. 

i'm not sure which dealer to go to.... i bought from cutter up in SB so i wonder if they'll tell me to 'take it to where you bought it from'...  which dealer do you go to?


----------



## peterpan223 (Jan 22, 2003)

hahaha

you know what? that's the way I feel too 
The more I hear it, the more it sounds normal....in fact, I sometimes make sure to listen for the sound after turning the engine off....
My car's pretty new too...3 month old...6300miles....but people tell me that the sound should not be there.... 

Anyways...I'm planning to get my oil change when I hit 7500 and I'll tell them to look at it...

As for the dealer, I bought mine from McKenna... but I heard they have terrible service and I know for sure that they do not give out loan cars just in case some work needs to be done to fix the noise....

I'll post up here again after the oil change:thumbup: 
(about 1~1.5 month)


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

you know what, i made an appt. at crevier this coming tuesday. i'm dropping it off in the morning and being dropped off at work. i didn't even ask about a loaner and she just kinda said 'so is shuttle service ok?' and i said yes, since i'm like 3 miles from the dealer and won't need a car while i'm at work.

however, if i need to leave the car for a few days, i sure as hell hope they give me a loaner...


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Matt,
That niose isn't normal. I've owned many BMW including a 2001 E46 and that isn't right.

When you take it into the dealer, leave it running in front of the service desk, go inside and MAKE someone come out and listen to it when you turn off the car. Get a tech if you can rather than a service advisor. Be pushy..get someone in the know to hear it with you present or they may just use the "It's normal" dodge.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

i dropped it off before work and the service advisor listened to it with me and said that doesn't seem to sound normal. i got a call late afternoon (after the shuttle stopped running) that it was normal. 

they said and i quote what's on the report:

"customer hears last gasp of vacuum in manifold bleeding down"

the thing is while i was waiting for them to pull my car up front, a 330xi came and it made the same sound after the engine was shut off. so i have concluded that this is normal after all. again, i want to emphasize that it's not that loud and the best way to see if your car makes the same noise is with the hood up and having someone else shut off the car.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Matthew330CiM said:


> *"customer hears last gasp of vacuum in manifold bleeding down"
> 
> the thing is while i was waiting for them to pull my car up front, a 330xi came and it made the same sound after the engine was shut off. so i have concluded that this is normal after all. again, i want to emphasize that it's not that loud and the best way to see if your car makes the same noise is with the hood up and having someone else shut off the car. *


Why am I not surprised they'd say it was "normal"?

From your video, it sure sounded pretty loud... I even shut my car off with the door ajar and everything else turned off so I could hear anything.... and I heard nothing... :dunno:

Maybe it's just one of those "quirks" that some cars have. My friend's Integra GS-R sounded way different from mine, even though we had the same mods... :dunno:


----------

